
Rekit 2.0: new way of React development - supnate
https://medium.com/@nate_wang/feature-oriented-architecture-for-web-applications-2b48e358afb0
======
supnate
Update the link: [https://medium.com/@nate_wang/rekit-2-0-next-generation-
reac...](https://medium.com/@nate_wang/rekit-2-0-next-generation-react-
development-ce8bbba51e94)

